# Wired remote shutter release



## mpphoto (Dec 19, 2016)

Are the Canon brand remotes worth the much higher cost?

I had a Vello RS-C2II remote fail me when I was trying to shoot long exposures of waterfalls. It worked fine at the first waterfall, then stopped working. The rest of the day I had to use the timer on the camera to give it time to settle after hitting the shutter button. The lack of the remote also prevented me from using bulb mode without camera shake. 

Later I did some troubleshooting and found the remote would work if the cable was held at a certain angle. I guess wiring is broken or frayed at the end where the wire enters the remote.

Is the Canon RS-80N3 built much better than the Vello (and other third-party)? Trying to figure out if I should spend $47 on the Canon or buy several of the $8 Vellos and replace as needed. I'd rather not have a repeat of the remote failing me somewhere.


----------



## MJB (Dec 19, 2016)

I have the TC-80N3 and it is worth every cent. Have had it for a few years and yet to change a battery.

My opinion is to spend the extra money for genuine Canon products.

You ultimately get what you pay for.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi mpphoto. 
I have Phottix wired timer and a wireless remote control, no problems, but how about both in one 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wireless-Timer-Remote-Shutter-C3-For-Canon-1D-Mark-III-IV-5D-Mark-II-III-Camera-/291550529732?hash=item43e1c408c4:g:7q0AAOSwr41XHxVn

Or something like this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth-Wireless-Timer-Remote-Camfly-Canon-7D-6D-50D-40D-30D-20D-1D-5D-Series-/121356235796?hash=item1c41653414:g:jnQAAOxyDo1Tjy0a

There are some really good third party tools out there, many of which now use a plug in cable between camera and device so a faulty cable can be replaced quite cheaply, and a spare carried much easier (smaller) than a complete remote. 
Also note that even expensive cables do not like to be bent 180 round a pencil as they come out of the cable support when you wind the cable up for storage, some people are more guilty of this than others and I don't know which group you fall in to, just mentioning it. 

Cheers, Graham. 




mpphoto said:


> Are the Canon brand remotes worth the much higher cost?
> 
> I had a Vello RS-C2II remote fail me when I was trying to shoot long exposures of waterfalls. It worked fine at the first waterfall, then stopped working. The rest of the day I had to use the timer on the camera to give it time to settle after hitting the shutter button. The lack of the remote also prevented me from using bulb mode without camera shake.
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2016)

I have had a Canon RS80-N3 for several years, it's plenty robust (more than worth the $15 price I paid for a used one). I also have a hähnel Giga T Pro II wireless remote, has timing/interval, and can work as a wired remote too.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 19, 2016)

My RS-80N3 has been yanked, dropped and abused and continues to just work. Obviously, one must not injure the plug on the camera body and I am really careful about that. I wanted an intervalometer / timer and wound up getting the Neewer. I still "works" (the timer and intervalometer) BUT after a few months would no longer communicate with the camera meaning it is useless. I'll spring for the OEM (TC-80N3). An unreliable device is essentially no device at all.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 19, 2016)

When I lost my Canon-branded remote RS-80N3 I bought the Pixel-Pro as a replacement and it works fined with my 7D2 and 6D. It is is so simple in operation I reckoned there is not much to wrong with a third party manufacture. The TC-80N3 that JPAZ mentioned is more complex and I would probably have gone with Canon's own if I needed it. 

I also have the Hahnel Giga T Pro wireless remote that I tend to use if I think I will be using flash or will be wanting more flexibility in where I stand, but I tend to use this and the wired remote about equally.


----------

